# Profile Picture not working



## Sonic Anomaly (Jul 27, 2012)

I've uploaded a custom profile picture (jpg. I think) but it won't show up to the right <-- under my account name on posts.

it is smaller than 400x400
and less than 50kb

Any suggestions?


----------



## MFB (Jul 27, 2012)

Your profile picture shows up fine, that's the one that people see when they view your ACTUAL profile

Your AVATAR however, isn't and needs to be 100x100 or smaller the some kb size that I forget


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh... yah avatar... thats what I meant

thanks- I got it


----------

